# [V] Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 Steam Account + CSS + HL2 + Dark Messiah: Might and



## Kasheen (5. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

 da ich zur Zeit einfach überhaupt keine Zeit mehr zum Spielen habe und eher das Geld benötige, biete ich hiermit meinen Steam Account mit den Spielen: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2, Counterstrike: Source, Half-Life 2 und Dark Messiah: Might and Magic zum Verkauf an. 

 Preislich könnt ihr mir Eure gebote gerne per PM oder E-Mail schreiben.

 Gruß

 Daniel


----------

